# How many times a day for poop?



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I've read 1x for every meal, plus 1. However, this was never the case here. Bentley has almost always been a 2x a day kind of puppy. Our vet said it's OK and the formula is not a one size fits all kind of thing.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't believe there's a standard. JJ use to poop 5-6 times a day, now he's a 2-3 times a day kinda guy. When he was a puppy, he would poop shortly after eating. Now at 7+ months, he'll eat and sometimes not poop for 5-6 hours, and it's not cause he's hasn't been out.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

As a puppy, Layla wouldn't poop right after a meal, but more like an hour after. Bauer, as a pup, would poop 10 minutes after. I think it just depends on the puppy. As for the frequency, I'd say as long as everything is looking like a normal log and he isn't straining, then he's fine!  Have fun!!


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

I personally believe it depends on the puppy's system and how it tolerates the food you give it. I think most will agree a puppy fed Old Roy will poop a lot because his system does not digest a lot of the non value added filler in foods like that. Since you have the opposite issue. I would look at the consistency of the stool for signs of whether he seems constipated. Our new fella probably goes 4-5 times per day. But we just take him out frequently to avoid accidents so he may be going on out time table rather than his own.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

When we first got Mosby, he was pooping 5-6x a day. Now (at just shy of 5 months) he only poops 2-3x a day (and he's been doing this for a while). At first, I was freaking out - why isn't he pooping? Did he get into something? Do I need to call the vet? And I was taking him outside constantly, trying to urge him to poop while he looking at me like I was a crazy lady.....


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think I just needed someone else to say it was normal. This morning he went *twice* in one outing, which seems odd to me.... but he didn't poop before bedtime and he refuses to poop at night (fine with me, lol). We'll keep an eye on him though.... On his "logs" that is, hahaha LaylaBauer


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

4-5 times a day for Aspen.


----------

